# Ugh



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Farmer's Almanac Predicts 'Super-Cold' Winter, More Snow In Eastern U.S.

Farmer's almanac predicts colder and snowier winter.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Noooooooo. :angry: Take that back. :w00t:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I used my air conditioner 3-4 times all summer. I have used my dehumidifier a few times, but usually in August we have several days in the 90s - it is barely getting to the mid 70s this year. It has also been very cloudy and rainy all summer - usually it is sunny all July and August.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I heard that on the news as well. Not happy, not at all. After 30 years of living in the south where we have two seasons, green and dead, we moved north of Dallas and experienced our first snowfall and ice storm in many, many years. That was enough for me, I'm ready to go back!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Walter, I read this as well. Its going to a be a colder than normal winter for us this year. Apparently it will be like this for three years, that's what they are predicting. UGH! is right.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ice storms are really bad. Several year ago we had a winter in which we had multiple ice storm. Snow is so much easier to drive on if you are used to it; honestly, 3-4 inches of snow doesn't change the daily routine;ice is just hopeless. But, you are still in the south if you measure your snowfall in inches instead of feet.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Maybe I should be looking at husky's to pull my sled through for this winter


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OH no, move south! The weather patterns every where have been wacky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

maltese manica said:


> Maybe I should be looking at husky's to pull my sled through for this winter


Actually, I was imagining Tina and Peppino pulling you through downtown Richmond Hill with Rob Ford jeering (or is that cheering) you on.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Actually, I was imagining Tina and Peppino pulling you through downtown Richmond Hill with Rob Ford jeering (or is that cheering) you on.


Actually Walter, that would be the abdominal snow monster:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess I'm the only one who loves the snow, and who doesn't mind the cold. I do worry about my family having to drive in icy conditions however.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> I guess I'm the only one who loves the snow, and who doesn't mind the cold. I do worry about my family having to drive in icy conditions however.



I like snow for Christmas but then it can be gone. How can you not mind the cold. I HATE being cold! Brrrrrrrr ⛄


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> I guess I'm the only one who loves the snow, and who doesn't mind the cold. I do worry about my family having to drive in icy conditions however.


I also like snow and cooler weather, it is the SNOWIER AND COLDER that I am less than pleased about.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Walter, Just yesterday we were talking with our neighbors about what the Farmers Almanac is predicting....neither of us had seen it yet. Neighbors did say that someone they were talking to said they heard this winter was going to be worse than last! I said there is no way it could be worse! LOL 
Sooo not the forecast I wanted to hear! 
Not only colder... ( at cost of fuel nobody wants to hear THAT! ) but more snow! We have a plow as does our neighbor and we share the long drive to the main road and so far hubby is still able to do that....I normally did most of the shoveling but we had to get help last year due to my 'condition' but I did manage to still do some. 
Last year we were running out of area to put the plowed snow. One storm ( actually think it was two piggy backed) Our plow got stuck... neighbor got stuck.. called a guy in he got stuck! Never had that happen before but so deep and heavy the plows just could only go a few feet and it was too much to push.
Guess I'll treasure every nice day we have.... can't quite accept that Labor day is almost here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Well....I'm very happy~it says below normal for New England:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::thumbsup:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Walter, Just yesterday we were talking with our neighbors about what the Farmers Almanac is predicting....neither of us had seen it yet. Neighbors did say that someone they were talking to said they heard this winter was going to be worse than last! I said there is no way it could be worse! LOL
> Sooo not the forecast I wanted to hear!
> Not only colder... ( at cost of fuel nobody wants to hear THAT! ) but more snow! We have a plow as does our neighbor and we share the long drive to the main road and so far hubby is still able to do that....I normally did most of the shoveling but we had to get help last year due to my 'condition' but I did manage to still do some.
> Last year we were running out of area to put the plowed snow. One storm ( actually think it was two piggy backed) Our plow got stuck... neighbor got stuck.. called a guy in he got stuck! Never had that happen before but so deep and heavy the plows just could only go a few feet and it was too much to push.
> Guess I'll treasure every nice day we have.... can't quite accept that Labor day is almost here.


My driveway is not very large maybe 20 x 80 feet and I have a battery powered electric snow blower and can manage it. If it only a couple of inches, I have a shovel on wheels that I use and it works very well. (I can not tell you how many people stop when seeing me wheel shovel and ask me where I got that. I have a plow person some if it snows during the week when I am at work or overnight. I hate when he does it because it compacts things so much.




maddysmom said:


> Well....I'm very happy~it says below normal for New England:chili::chili::chili::aktion033::thumbsup:


With our luck, it is the only part of the prediction they are likely to get wrong. What amazed me the last year is how sharp the lines demarcating snowfalls were. One town would get 10 inches, the next one over 3.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Actually, I was imagining Tina and Peppino pulling you through downtown Richmond Hill with Rob Ford jeering (or is that cheering) you on.


I just sent my 2 daughters and Granddaughter back to Toronto, one has now decided to move to Vancouver after getting married in Toronto. Sounds like it is a good plan, they just loved the weather here.

What is wrong with Torontonians? :w00t: I can't believe how well Rob Ford is doing. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I hate cold & would like snow only on Christmas. Only had snow here once on Christmas Eve & it was gone by noon Christmas Day. Cold weather means more laundry & I hate that. The weather along the coast of California is the best. I just wish I could afford a house there.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> My driveway is not very large maybe 20 x 80 feet and I have a battery powered electric snow blower and can manage it. If it only a couple of inches, I have a shovel on wheels that I use and it works very well. (I can not tell you how many people stop when seeing me wheel shovel and ask me where I got that. I have a plow person some if it snows during the week when I am at work or overnight. I hate when he does it because it compacts things so much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm going to stay positive about this because nothing is worse than shoveling a foot of snow on a workday and getting to work for that 7:30 a.m client:angry:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

wkomorow said:


> But, you are still in the south if you measure your snowfall in inches instead of feet.


:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: Walter, that is so true! I for one am not looking forward to another winter like last year, especially since my drive to work went from 4 miles to 12 miles when I changed jobs. Doesn't sound like it's very far but it took more than 45 minutes to get home last night in a thunderstorm.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am 23.4 miles from work. In the winter there are two obstacles. City streets leading to the main road are rarely plowed (no traffic, just snow) and on the main road I have a mountain to scale. The main road well maintained.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Walter, now that I'm not downhill skiing anymore my love of snow has dwindled. Though I do need lots of snow to even attempt to cross country so bring it on. :w00t:
I saw a piece on this on the New York City Eyewitness News and the weatherman, Lee Goldberg, said that it's so far out that it's really hard to predict and so many factors go into it that he doesn't put a lot of weight in the FA. He pointed to them predicting a major snowfall for Superbowl Sunday this past year and it was 55 degrees!! I'm stickin' with Lee. :innocent::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am still trying to get over last winter. I have tried to enjoy every spring and summer day this year. Autumn officially begins September 22. ... and, I am in no hurry for it to get here this year ... because then winter will shortly be upon us.

I don't mind cold weather ... in fact, I used to love it. But, cold and freezing temperatures have two different meanings for me. Especially after last winter. 

The snow doesn't bother me. We have two neighborhood boys (brothers) who are always here to dig us out. And, I think the snow is beautiful when it first falls. 

However, the ice and unusually freezing weather makes me feel uneasy. Again, especially after last winter. Ice storms are so dangerous. Even when inside our homes where we think we are safe ... well, it's not safe when the power goes out for long periods of time. I had several doctor appointments cancelled because the doctors and staff could not open due to the dangerous icy conditions. The vet office had to close during ice storms, too. Not a good thing ...

This August has been so unusual this year ... many days in the 70's. I love this kind of weather, but, with it being so much cooler for the summer season ... it makes me wonder how freezing cold it will be this winter.

I know some folks do not like daylight savings time. I happen to love it. The more sunlight, the better. I have wondered if we stayed on daylight savings all year ... how that would affect the winter months. I guess I am thinking that maybe more light hours during the winter months would help warm things up a tad ... especially with sunnier days.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Marie -

It has been so cool here that some of the leaves have already started changing color - usually late Sept early Oct. Temps are suppose to go back up by midweek.

Sue - Vermont stinks (the garlic festival I think starts next week).


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a teacher, so on most snowy days, the school is closed. The problem is that after a number of snow days, they start pushing our closing date further back into the summer. Last year our school closed on June 20th because thankfully our Principal built in 5 snow days to the schedule. If we have more snow than last year, we may still be in school in July!!!! :blink:

I also worry about my family members driving in the snow. My husband works 30 miles north of here, so his ride is usually a nightmare. Ugh.

I HATE cold weather. I also HATE shoveling and using the snow blower. Sometimes there's so much snow that I don't even know where to put it!!! Ugh.

Where did this summer go???????? 

Hoping that the Farmer's Almanac is wrong!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Let's drink to this one: : " That the Farmers Almanac predictions are useless and incorrect " ...:drinkup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Walter -- you and Lucky can always plan a long winter visit to see me and the girls.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Some of the leaves have started changing here too, just a little. I don't like winter shoveling and driving mostly when it means a lot of work in order to get to work, otherwise it's kind of cosy and pretty at times. The weather sometimes limits when I can drive home to visit my parents (about 5 hrs) so as they get older I don't like having to make that drive in winter, or miss seeing them for weeks. Last year I was late in finding someone to clear my driveway and neighbors helped which was so nice!
I've been avoiding my snowblower because I think it aggravated my ears and caused displaced ear crystals...not a fun time getting over that, so I'm wary of that happening again.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Jodi.

This is the shovel I have:

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Snow-Wolf-Wheeled-Shovel/dp/B001I7JWTO#]Amazon.com : Snow Wolf Wheeled Snow Shovel : Snow Shovel With Wheels : Patio, Lawn & Garden[/ame]

Works great.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Our leaves are changing too and the ducks and geese are flocking up getting ready to fly south.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Marie -
> 
> It has been so cool here that some of the leaves have already started changing color - usually late Sept early Oct. Temps are suppose to go back up by midweek.
> 
> Sue - Vermont stinks (the garlic festival I think starts next week).


Oh wow. You're right Walter. Vermont indeed stinks next weekend. The Annual Southern Vermont Garlic & Herb Festival :w00t::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Garlic ice cream washed down with garlic beer - I don't don't think they are marketing it as a romantic weekend.


----------

